# Where to buy an acrylic tank (15-20 gallon)



## crisppy (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi - I am looking to upgrade my 7 yr old acrylic Eclipse 12, and am hoping to get a new 15/20 gallon long acrylic tank (24x12x12 or 30x12x12).

I would like to stick with acrylic if possible, since we have young kids and prefer the lighter weight (will probably need to move it around in the near future). We are also in an apartment and thought acrylic may be less prone to leaking/breaking than a glass tank.

Does anyone know where I can find such a tank? I live downtown and don't have a car, so I haven't been able to get to any fish stores outside the TTC area. Online searches have not turned anything up.

Thank you!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You wont find "off the shelf" acrylic aquariums in that size in Canada as costs are higher vs glass.

There is a member that builds acrylic aquariums but I forgot his handle...something-matt-something. He's in the Newmarket area.

When I had the aquarium design/consult/management company in TO, Saline Solutions did all my custom acrylic fabrication. His shop is in the Steeles/Keele area.

416 650-0004

A 20gal in glass doesn't weigh that much and easy to pack and move. Chances of leaks are less than acrylic. Silicone seals can take more distortion from an uneven surface than solvent welded panes. IIRC, acrylic Eclipse aquariums are mold injected as a single piece and can take uneven surfaces.


----------



## crisppy (Aug 30, 2019)

wtac said:


> A 20gal in glass doesn't weigh that much and easy to pack and move. Chances of leaks are less than acrylic. Silicone seals can take more distortion from an uneven surface than solvent welded panes. IIRC, acrylic Eclipse aquariums are mold injected as a single piece and can take uneven surfaces.


Thanks a lot for all the info! I haven't had any issues with larger glass tanks in the past, but with little kids in the apartment now, I was just feeling a bit nervous. I'll likely go with a regular glass 15 gallon so if there are any leaks, it won't be a total disaster. Cheers!


----------

